# Humping at 4 1/2 months???



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay this is the first time we have seen this. Piper started humping our cat. It only lasted a few seconds as she stopped. But do I have a humper on my hands? 

She was playing with the cat and then started doing it. LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie humps poor Poppy all the time more or less from when we first bought him home. The snip early for him our vet does it at 16 weeks which he is now but I shall probably wait until after Christmas if Poppy can put up with the behaviour for that long.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think it is sexual - just excited puppy play...
Dot sometimes humps my leg when we are out walking if there are lots of other dogs around - in her case I think it is a way of getting rid of nervous tension.
Maybe that is just what I want to believe 

Some dogs hump for life even if they have been neutered - just part of their play, bit antisocial, bit confused dominance - who knows - they're dogs, it is a dog thing.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

It is when they are playing mostly. He started to try and hump my nieces spaniel at the weekend he wasn't impressed. He had the snip a month ago x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Maybe that is just what I want to believe
> 
> .


Who was it who said "at least I've still got it!? about her dog humping her leg?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer started humping out of frustration when Lexi wouldn't play with him at around 12 weeks. Poor thing heard a lot of no's and uhuh's from me until he got snipped around 5 months. Within a week, it pretty much all went away. On occasion I will see him do that if she has a treat he wants (she just chews away and he goes to town until I notice) and she does that when they chase each other and she gets a bit frustrated with him (and stops when I tell her to get off). For them, it's become part of the way they play but I still try to keep it in check. Before the snip, Beemer would try to hump all sorts of dogs. Since the snip, he only tries with his sister. And neither tolerate any other dogs trying to hump them. They like to keep it in the family. :fencing:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LAdy used to hump her favorite toys all the time! lol I think most of our furry ones do it or did do it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has never humped anything thankfully but when she goes to doggy play a few of the boys try to hump her She is a tease though so it's her own fault she lies there and lifts her little leg up and exposes herself....I don't know what is up with that. I call her a little hussy


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea we had a female dog that humped but can't remember when she started doing it. She was a 3 pound Chihuahua. Our other female dogs didn't do it. I just was surprised to see Piper doing it. She was playing with the cat and the cat wanted to leave... LOL maybe she wanted her to stay.

Piper is 19 weeks now and lasted night was the first time I have seen her trying to hump anything.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Molly has never humped anything thankfully but when she goes to doggy play a few of the boys try to hump her She is a tease though so it's her own fault she lies there and lifts her little leg up and exposes herself....I don't know what is up with that. I call her a little hussy


hahahha ummm yup! that is doggy flirting for sure!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha oh molly pocket you naughty thing!!

I have seen Lady do this once.....to a 90 lb basset hound! good lord lady, pick a smaller dude.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> hahahha ummm yup! that is doggy flirting for sure!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha oh molly pocket you naughty thing!!
> 
> I have seen Lady do this once.....to a 90 lb basset hound! good lord lady, pick a smaller dude.


I guess she likes the big dudes ha! Maybe she forgot to put her bifocals on


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly has never humped anything thankfully but when she goes to doggy play a few of the boys try to hump her She is a tease though so it's her own fault she lies there and lifts her little leg up and exposes herself....I don't know what is up with that. I call her a little hussy


Ha! Since he's been fixed Beemer does the total submission thing and lays down when he first enters the park but there's one older female dog, Maggie, he does that in front if and she will sniff his privates and then sit on him as if... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is funny isn't it, Dudley only ever tried humping one dog, a very elderly female labrador, our friends tiny 14 year old female JR gets over excited and humps her huge teddy which is twice as big as her, its hilarious! oh and she does the flirting thing with Dudley, literally pushing her back end into his face and if he dares so much as lift a paw towards her she turns around snapping at him, a real ***** teaser!!


----------

